# Movie Night Jan 25th



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right! So not 100% decided on when movie night will usually be but have settled on perhaps Tuesday being that particular day. So Tuesday 25th January we should go see Green Hornet, Hereafter or The Dilemma at the Dubai Mall or Mall of the Emirates.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Green Hornet is awesome, you should go to that.

The Way Back looks excellent too, that's definitely I movie I want to see soon.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I vote Green Hornet at Mall of the Emirates


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i vote for anything but green hornet in MOE!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so Green Hornet it is! Where? I guess you girls have to duke it out on that 

So let's figure out where!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i think im gonna go see the dilemma in dubai mall on the 25th


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

pfft! you can't have movie night with the wrong movie at the wrong cinema! It's just criminal. I refer you to your facebook profile for the response I just posted


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i can too have a movie night of my own! just me, vince vaughn and my tub of caramel/cheese popcorn.... ahhhhhh bliss


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

caramel AND cheese popcorn? ewwwww! that's fine ipshi, have fun stinking up the cinema and your home later on!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so i shall


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dubai mall timings are crap either 7 or 9:30/10pm sessions


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

If you go cinema Tuesday, Ibn Battuta has tuesday 2 for 1, though it's more of a trek getting there for some. Does mean more to spend on popcorn though.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Aahh - 2 of 1 sounds appealing. I guess if we do Ibn for this 2 for 1 deal, we might also join this adventure


----------

